# with the rise of self driving vehicles, it's only a matter of time...



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> View attachment 339692


Who could blame it?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Who could blame it?


Now, to be fair, there are always two sides to every story.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Now, to be fair, there are always two sides to every story.


Not in this case -- just _look_ at that guy.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Now, to be fair, there are always two sides to every story.


Three sides.... hers, his, and what actually happened.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> View attachment 339692


HORRIBLE THOUGHT !

JUST HORRIBLE !

. . . IM SERIOUS !

TERRIBLE !


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> HORRIBLE THOUGHT !
> 
> JUST HORRIBLE !
> 
> ...


yeah... especially if it leaves him for another vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> yeah... especially if it leaves him for another vehicle.


Or
To Drive for Uber !


----------

